# Can Cun Questions



## Elno Lewis (Mar 14, 2007)

So, am going to CanCun the third week in November for a week. Want to rent a decent mountain bike and do some riding. 

Where is a good place to rent a decent mountain bike?

How much $$$?

Where are good places to ride in the area--that I can bike to?

Are there any avid Mexican mountain bikers out there?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Elno Lewis said:


> Are there any avid Mexican mountain bikers out there?


Yessir... Make a search under "cancun" or posts from user "Alcarve". I think the thing's been covered.

Or PM Alcarve directly... he's the man!!


----------



## Elno Lewis (Mar 14, 2007)

Not getting much of a response! HELP! Otherwise I will have to spend every waking hour in Mexico with my wife!!!!

I need a bike in Cancun Nov. 16th!!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Elno Lewis said:


> Not getting much of a response! HELP! Otherwise I will have to spend every waking hour in Mexico with my wife!!!!
> 
> I need a bike in Cancun Nov. 16th!!!!!!


Uh... Dude, get a grip!

Re-read my post... make a search, PM Alcarve... He lives in Cancun, he runs a ride group, he's very knowledgeable of local trails and rentals.

Drop him a line.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Elno Lewis said:


> Not getting much of a response! HELP! Otherwise I will have to spend every waking hour in Mexico with my wife!!!!
> 
> I need a bike in Cancun Nov. 16th!!!!!!


hahaha

not many of us live in cancun... sorry


----------



## Elno Lewis (Mar 14, 2007)

Dude! I do have a grip and I did attempt to contact Alcarve and have gotten no answer! 

So, please have mercy on this ******! I know about the group rides and the Sunday in the jungle rides and want to get on board. (If I have to, I'll just buy a department store bike and ride that--and give it away before I leave--but that would really, really suck!.)

So, Dude! HELP! Spare from a week with my wife!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Elno Lewis said:


> Dude! I do have a grip and I did attempt to contact Alcarve and have gotten no answer!
> 
> So, please have mercy on this ******! I know about the group rides and the Sunday in the jungle rides and want to get on board. (If I have to, I'll just buy a department store bike and ride that--and give it away before I leave--but that would really, really suck!.)
> 
> So, Dude! HELP! Spare from a week with my wife!


:lol:

You make me laugh, bro!!

Try this one:
http://www.mtbcancun.com/ing/

Or write to this e-mail...

mtbcancun-owner @ yahoogrupos.com.mx
(remove spaces before and after the "at" sign)

OTOH, being at the Mayan Riviera with the wife (and no kids) should be good times... just spend more time in the room...


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*was that hard reaching me?:*

was that hard reaching me? well he contacted me by the e-mail you gave him, thank you guys!, we already talk about the bike rent and we have some nice bikes for him, a couple of double suspention norcos and a couple of HR's, hope he like them, I think he has to pay just, around 50 dlls for the whole week, or like 100 pesos daily for them  .

sorry I haven't been around I'm about to open a bike shop here I Cancun, so I'been traveling a lot for one or two day trips, to D.F., Queretaro, Aguascalientes, el Paso and Merida, to get the distributors :thumbsup:

Alberto
MTB Cancun & Riviera Maya
www.mtbcancun.com


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

alcarve said:


> sorry I haven't been around I'm about to open a bike shop here I Cancun, so I'been traveling a lot for one or two day trips, to D.F., Queretaro, Aguascalientes, el Paso and Merida, to get the distributors :thumbsup:
> 
> Alberto
> MTB Cancun & Riviera Maya
> www.mtbcancun.com


We'll have to stop by... You know our gripes with sellers here, so I hope you can turn in a different direction.

Godspeed on your endeavors!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Elno Lewis (Mar 14, 2007)

Sold, Alcarve! Be there next Friday to get that bike. And, heck, if you got some time, we should do a ride. Can't wait to see your shop. Once we get settled into our room I'll grab a cab and be over. If you get a chance, shoot me the phone number and address. Since I don't know the terrain, I'll trust you for which bike to rent.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Warp said:


> We'll have to stop by... You know our gripes with sellers here, so I hope you can turn in a different direction.
> 
> Godspeed on your endeavors!! :thumbsup:


Si aqui he aprendido mucho de lo que dicen tambien, pero no sabes que dificil ah sido, desde la inversion!,... la renta, los depositos (y mas que aqui las rentas son increiblemente altas!!!!!!, calcula que en promedio un local de 30m2 anda sobre los 15000 pesos!!!!) y el pago de la notaria del contrato... luego de eso esta cañon parar el local, por muy poquito que le metimos, porque ya estaba medio vestido el local, pero ahi facil se me fueron 100mil.. (pesos), a eso sumale, escritura de sociedad, dada de alta, papeleria, permisos del ayuntamiento, pagos de basura, bomberos, contrato de luz, agua, telefono, internet...etc, etc

ta cañon...

de ahi ver a que giro vas..., que tipo de clientes, y luego en un lugar donde estamos en el cu... del mundo... (lo mas alejado e olvidado del pais) donde el transporte te incrementa todos los costos... uffff... y estamos luchando por mantener los por lo menos al standar de todo el pais...

y para acabarla de joder, sacaron un vuelo charter a miami por 200 dlls redondo asi que competir contra la venta de las bicis esta cañon, porque se van en el charter en la mañana, regresan en la noche y aun con el pago de avion sale mucho mas barata que comprarla aca... y luego la mayoria de los proovedores quieren que seas representante unico de sus marcas... ouch eso esta cañon porque te encasillas, pero como no lo haces te dan precio de distribuidor (mayoreo) y luego nos entereamos que en merida a los ruteros les dan precio de mayoreo, entonces buscar otro poovdor mas barato para poder competir... no sabes... esta verdaderamente cañon... es el principio... pero bueno... ya me di cuenta que 400 en realidad no es nada para vestir una tienda (de 90m2!!!!), asi que empezaremos con venta de accesorios, ropa, y sobre todo servicios... dar un buen servicio que en cancun eso no existe, me traje dos mecanicos del DF, y ahi la llevamos, le tenemos mucha fe porque es un mercado practicamente nuevo, y ojala al final las distribuidoras se den cuenta que no nos hacen un favor... que entre mas vendamos mas generan ellos.... asi que deseenme suerte porque sera una buena lucha... si quieren algo en cancun cuando vengan aca se los vendo...jajajajajajaj

saludos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

alcarve said:


> ta cañon...
> 
> saludos!


Te deseamos el mayor de los exitos!!

Da tristeza saber las dificultades por las que pasa un nuevo empresario para empezar. Y luego dicen que en mexico es facil abrir un changarro.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

mil cel phone number is (you have to dial like this from cancun 044(998)1208843

we'll have to go to playa del carmen for the bike,don't worry... and hell yes I'm planning to go on saturday to find a new route you can join us..., on sunday and monday we'll ride sian kaan biosfere rout (a two day route with camping, you can bring your wife, she can go in the car that goes on the end) try to find out about siaan kaan at internet, you'll love the place.
on tuesday is Mexican Revolution day, so theres a parade that we're invited too so you'll be in a mexican parade...jajajaja, and probably on thursday we'll take you to a rout near cancun, that'you'll love... well you have my phone number... call me when you're around

Alberto


----------



## Elno Lewis (Mar 14, 2007)

well we may not have mountains or hills, but we have an enormous jungle, heat, humidity, beash sand, to compense the normal hills, some of us call it "cicloselvatismo"..jejejeje, but Iwe have some guys that used to ride in chiluca, with good groups, some of them are even spinning teachers, and they love our routes..., so we musn't be so bad in here... take an eye on the pics so you can see it by yourself 

Got this quote from another thread--that one with all the kewl pics. Looks like fun! Will be packing plenty of bug spray! Hope I can outrun a croc on a bike! 

Plan on taking plenty of pics and posting them up on this forum, and the mmba.org forum. I am sure there are plenty of Michiganders who might want to schedule a Cancun vacation after having discovered how biker friendly our fellow riders to the south are.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Auhhhh Elno, good to hear you're still around!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

alcarve como va la tienda?


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*la tienda va....*

que tal Tacu, todo bien, un poco dificil por la situacion, la crisis, la fatla de turismo y sobre todo el aumento del dolar, pero ahi vamos..., se que el primer año sera dificil y apretado, pero hay que aguantar, luchar y seguir adelante..

Desafortunadamente el dolar me pego porque la renta aca en Cancun se paga en dolares, asi que pues se duplico el esfuerzo, pero todas las cosas se han dado para seguir...

poco a poco eh ido creciendo y vendiendo mas y mas, pero no me rajo, porque la verdad... lo mejor es que sales a rodar un monton!!!, conoces, te relacionas con personas que hacen este deporte y sobre todo aprendes mas y mas de cosas que te apasionan... la verdad ha sido duro, pero no tienes idea como lo he disfrutado... apenas ayer compre el dominio para la tienda asiq ue espero en enero inaugurar la pagina...

son gastos y gastos y gastos... pero dicen que el que cosecha siembra... jejeje, pero lo mejor de todo es que estamos por empezar al construccion de un "Bike Park" para XC aqui en Cancun, la meta es hacer 40km de veredas, que se cobre unos 40 pesos a los nacionales y bueno ya el parque vera la cobranza al turista, pero ya esta cerrado el contrato con el parque asi que estamos a muy poco tiempo de comenzar la construccion de veredas... asi que deseeneme suerte...

por cierto felices fiestas a todos y feliz navidad...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Alcarve: 
Felicidades y te deseo mucho exito en ese proyecto del BikePark.
Aqui en Mexico hace falta gente como tu, gente apasionada por lo que hace, y que no se desanime ante las adversidades.
Por cuestiones de negocios el año que entra estare en Can Cun unas tres veces al año, espero en alguna de ellas llevarme la bici y estrenar ese BikePark.
Saludos y por alla nos vemos.


----------

